# LNAPE, Need some advice!



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

Hey Linda,I want to tell you that I've been on Calcium Caltrate for 2 weeks now and I've noticed that my stools have been much firmer and noticeably my life has been much better. However all good things come to an end, I came home from the gym and had to go to the bathroom and I would classify it as having "D"







I was so excited because I was doing so well. I did have some fried food tonight but I had the same meal over the weekend and felt fine. Can calcium stop working? I'm really upset because I was loving the fact of going to the bathroom like a normal person. Please write back with any info or feedback.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

I can only say for me it works as long as I take it at regular intervals through out the day with my meals. Don't get discouraged sometimes even normal people have an attack from out of the blue. Did the attack you had last very long or was it over with one trip and not nearly as much pain. This I have found to be the case for some. It does take time for the intestines to heal after going through so much in past. Calcium does not build up in the system but must be taken every day to produce the good results. Hang in I think this was just one of those small episodes that may come from time to time but over pretty quickly.Let me know if this is what happened.Linda


----------



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

Hey Linda,I have noticed that when I have looser stools it is only one trip to the bathroom, usually in the past it would be several! So I think it's working in that sense, I do have looser stools occasionally but atleast it's only once and not five times! Thanks for your advice!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

sage,Hang in there as your system heals this will get better and you will have less and less attacks even though they are less painful and short lived.Linda


----------



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

Linda, I have to say that I've probably only gotten D two times in the past 3 weeks since I've been taking Calcium. I really feel it's working and seeing some improvement. I noticed that the two times I did have D it was only once and not several times. I hope Calcium continues to work because, like I said I don't want to have to go back to the doctor. By talking Calcium and it's making my stools firmer, does that mean I prolly suffer from BILE SALT D?


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

I am not a doctor but it sounds like it to me. That is what I was going through. It is always good to be tested and be sure nothing else is wrong to relieve you mind. Most of us with this have gone through many test with negative results.Linda


----------



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

Hey Linda, I've had an Upper GI, Sigmioscopy. Barium Enema and everything was normal. My GI doctor diagnosed me with IBS-D. Up until now I've lived on Immodium for the last year. I can't thank you enough for the info on Calcium! I'm going to continue taking it and hopefully I'll continue to have these great results! I do have a question, do alot of people who have success with Calcium ever become immune to it and have it stop working, or does the majority of people like you have long term success on it? thanks


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

You may need to start a tread with this question but from what I know the calcium continues as long as you stay consistent with taking it and if you should need to start some other meds for some reason check the side effects and maybe work your dose a little differently to compensate for that. Stay with us and let us know how you do and pass the word along to others.Linda


----------



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

thanks for your advice on the calcium Linda! I have noticed a big difference with my stools 90% of the time and when I've had loose stools it was only 1 time and not several just like you described. Another thing I've noticed since I've been taking the calcium is that I'm not running right to the bathroom after dinner like I used to be, I guess the calcium is absorbing all the junk in my stomach? In your opinion do you think I'm suffering from bile salt D? THANKS


----------

